# Canon 7Dii Focus Issue Thread



## Braineack (Jan 21, 2015)

When will the 7Diii come out?

What a waste of a nice AF module when it can't even achieve focus.


----------



## snerd (Jan 21, 2015)

Been following that somewhat on the other forum. Seems there was a bad batch with that problem? Advice I heard was to test it out as soon as you get it. Servo, high-speed and see where it's focusing. Send it back in for replacement if bad. But yeah, seems QC is often overlooked nowadays to some degree.


----------



## Overread (Jan 21, 2015)

Eh sometimes its not that QC is overlooked just that what appears to be a good batch system lets through too many flaws or a newer product throws up a batch error that isn't expected. So long as its just one bad batch and Canon repairs/replaces as needed it shouldn't be a problem.

IF anything a launch error tends to be more commonplace for both Canon and Nikon (and I suspect other companies). 


I'd only worry if they stopped giving proper consumer support.


----------



## pdq5oh (Jan 21, 2015)

Braineack said:


> When will the 7Diii come out?
> 
> What a waste of a nice AF module when it can't even achieve focus.



2 threads started within 2 minutes, bangin' on Canon. Do these things concern you, as you prepare to switch to Canon? Or are you just concerned for the Canon users the world over?


----------



## goodguy (Jan 21, 2015)

Braineack said:


> When will the 7Diii come out?
> 
> What a waste of a nice AF module when it can't even achieve focus.


Ohhhhh, you are baaaaaadddddd


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jan 21, 2015)

pdq5oh said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > When will the 7Diii come out?
> ...


He's just trollin because he shoots Nikon and they've had a fair few QC issues lately.   Oily sensors, AF modules cutting off flair, green tint, AF module alignment issues.


----------



## snerd (Jan 21, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> pdq5oh said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


And don't forget the light leak on the new D-750! 

Flare gives the image a retro style, very popular these days, hence the Nikon have included this type of effect in his latest model, for free.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 21, 2015)

Less talk more pictures.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 22, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> pdq5oh said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Just trying to even up the playing field.  There's like 4 threads going on right now about the D750 light leak issue, but none about the 7Dii focus issue.

My post on the 1Dx was purely a joke.

here's an example of the focusing issue on the 7Dii:

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/ufiles/82/1078682.jpg
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/ufiles/84/1078684.jpg

both were at 1/2500s.

even when bench testing:

http://1.static.img-dpreview.com/files/w/TS940x940?url=http://roryhill.zenfolio.com/img/s10/v112/p487239019.jpg&signature=8Di6Y/6n7GzluOXcH3q+6wgp9UE=

close by no cigar:

7D Mark II - Focus Issues -- Canon EOS Digital Cameras in photography-on-the.net forums

To be fair it's not happening to all of them, but I've read_ at least_ 40 or so accounts of people having issues and sending multiple copies in for replacements/service.  I've seen some great shots with it, but also I've seen a lot of users complain that the IQ is just not there, even with good focus.  I've noticed this on a lot of shots as well, I've viewed a lot of images from the 7Dii that seems to lack the fine detail I'd expect.

Also to be fair I have a Canon Rebel that I want to shoot but the CF card pins are bent, which I repaired, but one was also pushed in that I cannot fix unless I desolder the CF card slot from the PCB and replace it.


----------



## snerd (Jan 22, 2015)

Braineack said:


> ...... Just trying to even up the playing field.  There's like 4 threads going on right now about the D750 light leak issue, but none about the 7Dii focus issue.....


Ya, we can see it's really bothering you lol. Fanboi.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 22, 2015)

"Even things up"??  

I was unaware we were keeping score.  Let me go get my pad of paper so I can track the scores on these Nikon v. Canon threads.  <sigh>

I've become numb to the "new camera has <focus/light-leak/flare/etc.> issues" threads.  It seems like every time anybody releases a new camera body (and remember... these things are in photo-type... often several design variations... and in the hands of pro shooters for a LONG TIME before they ever release) there's a mob of hyper-sensitive gear-heads who will complain the camera is a joke (despite the enormous pile of quality images being produced by lots of other people with the same camera.)

Every so often there's a real issue that needs to be addressed and for the most part, these are addressed.  But I disagree with labeling a product as junk because someone found an issue.  Especially when some people need to go to extremes and use the cameras in rather unnatural ways in an effort to reproduce a "problem."

On a more serious note, I took a peek at some of the focus test links you provided and find that they are not credible.   For all we know, someone put frosted glass in front of the camera so that everything would be blurred.  I say this because, if the lens is fine but the camera is missing focus, then there should be SOME OTHER PLACE where we see that something actually IS in focus -- even if it's not the spot where we're supposed to have focus.  

If I put frosted glass in front of a sensor and do phase detect AF, the AF sensor WILL FOCUS and declare that it locked.  That's because it's job isn't to provide tack-sharp focus according to OUR eyes... it's job is to bring two halves of a split-beam image "into phase" with one another.  There is a difference (and it's an important difference.)  That means I can grab any DSLR you hand me (as long as it has phase-detect AF) and simulate "missed focus" all day long (it'd be a deception, but I can certainly do it.)

So as I look at the bird flying over the field of grass... doesn't it strike you as odd that there isn't a single blade of tall grasses ANYWHERE in that image which would qualify as being more or less in-focus.  In fact... the bird is the most in-focus thing in the whole image.  That suggests the camera is working great and there's a problem with the lens.

Another issue I find with Canon's new AF system, is a large number of shooters (and dare I say... even top-pro shooters) who don't know how to use it, mis-use it, and then blame the camera for their own inability to use it correctly.  The 1D X, 5D III, and 7D II all have very similar (not quite identical) focus system.   They all have the ability to do "spot" focus, single-point AF, expanded area AF, surround area AF, zone AF, and auto-AF selection modes.  These modes are not interchangeable... they all have a purpose.  Canon suggests that expanded area AF or surround area AF are probably the most appropriate modes for birding and birds in flight.  Do we know if the photographer was even using an appropriate focus mode?   Do we know if the photographer has even bothered to learn what these various modes do?  Because I have _definitely_ seen photographers who mis-use the focus mode system and blame the gear instead of their own lack of knowledge.

This is not to suggest that there might not be some copy of a 7D II out there with a focus problem.  I suspect that if we look long enough, we can find a mis-calibrated copy of any DSLR camera model on the market.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 22, 2015)

But @TCampbell, EVERYTHING you seen on the interwebz is true and real. Why would someone want to go and suggest other wise? Or is this one of them there conspiracy things I've heard about?


----------



## Braineack (Jan 22, 2015)

snerd said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > ...... Just trying to even up the playing field.  There's like 4 threads going on right now about the D750 light leak issue, but none about the 7Dii focus issue.....
> ...



I'm actually a shill; get it right.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 22, 2015)

Just because someone has issue with canon doesn't mean everyone has a same problem.


----------



## snerd (Jan 22, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I'm actually a shill; get it right.


Sorry. Shill. lol!!





................


----------



## Braineack (Jan 23, 2015)

My Canon 7DII Repair Status - FM Forums

hey look, a bunch of Canon users talking about Canons having issues and their disappointment with Canon's QC.


----------



## runnah (Jan 23, 2015)

Recent photo of Nikon's CEO.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 23, 2015)

Every single camera in the world would flare where the d750 does.

you just notice it cause of of the banding on the top of the frame.  Techincally, the D750 does a better job of reducing this flare than any other camera out there 

and the CEO of Nikon is pretty on trend right now shooting directly into light and making sure nothing is in focus.


----------



## runnah (Jan 23, 2015)

you juz jelly of my l33t ps skillz.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 23, 2015)

I was pretty impressed by the lengths at which you went.


----------



## snerd (Jan 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I was pretty impressed by the lengths at which you went.


That would be the lengths "to" which you went.


----------



## snerd (Jan 23, 2015)

runnah said:


> Recent photo of Nikon's CEO.
> 
> View attachment 93874


OMG! That's hilarious!! You win the Internet today!!


----------



## runnah (Jan 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I was pretty impressed by the lengths at which you went.



Being silly on the internet is all I got.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> My Canon 7DII Repair Status - FM Forums
> 
> hey look, a bunch of Canon users talking about Canons having issues and their disappointment with Canon's QC.


OMG you mean Canon cameras needs repair ?
Nooooo
Canon cameras has QC issues ?
Nooooooo
No, no, no, no.....I refuse to believe that.
According to Canon fan boys the only company that has QC issues is Nikon and I believe them with all my heart because they are smart and wise and VERY good looking!!!


----------



## Braineack (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes apparently they do.

I just pulled these out of the recent posts in the canon section of a different forum:


```
user name    Body    Issue    Resolution    solved?    thread
rprouty    7Dii    Focus    2nd copy    yes    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1344608
Kathy White    7Dii    Focus    return + Service (electrical adjustments)    no    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1343392/2#12821099
BirdWhisperer    7Dii    Focus    exchange/service/3rd body    yes    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1344526/0#12825004
Iowa2    7Dii    Focus    services    no    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1344526/0#12824878
Dutch937    7Dii    Focus    servied then sold    no    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1344526/0#12825567
chrometsuba    7dii    Focus    service    n/a    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1344090
codyconway    7Dii    Focus    service (sensor adjustment)    yes    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1344090/0#12825761
alvit    7Dii    Focus    service    n/a    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1344090/0#12821367
Phazed    7dii    Focus    service     yes    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1344090/0#12820379
bipock    7Dii    Focus    service    n/a    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1343392/1#12815680
kvolk    7Dii    Focus    service    no    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1343855/0#12818073
charliecwalker    7Dii    Focus    service (electrical adjustments)    yes    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1341148/2#12811260
rkooz    7dii    focus    n/a    n/a    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1342605
flyfishertoo    7dii    focus    2 returns    no    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/0#12785770
ashley138    7Dii    focus    return    no    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/0#12785914
Konablue    7dii    focus and IQ    return    no    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/0#12786006
anil007    7Dii    soft    return    yes    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/0#12786165
Jo Dilbeck    7Dii    focus    2 returns    no    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/1#12786173
alundy    7Dii    focus    return + service    n/a    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/1#12786200
big country    7dii    focus    service (electrical adjustments)    yes    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/1#12786281
altonsullivent    7dii    focus    return + service    n/a    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/1#12786448
8612i    7dii    focus    2 returns    n/a    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/1#12786560
bipock    7dii    focus    2 returns    yes    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/1#12786580
jcunwired    7D    focus    service    no    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/2#12787017
Calhoun213    7dii    focus    Service (electrical adjustments)    n/a    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/2#12787300
rhole    7dii    focus    returned    no    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/2#12787501
Methodical    7dii    focus    service    yes    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/2#12787678
Hillrg`    7dii    focus    return    yes    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/2#12788726
ppmax    7dii    focus    service (electrical adjustments)    yes    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340412/3#12808208
Jim Victory    7Dii    focus    return    n/a    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1334010/0#12725321
8612i    7dii    focus    2 returns    no    http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1340670/0#12791433
```

It's also been pretty surprising to read how many other canon lenses and bodies get sent back for service/returns while picking out 7dii issues.

not sure i have the time to search through the single 108-page 7dii focus issue thread on potn.


----------



## waday (Jan 29, 2015)

It's a wonder how Canon and Nikon make money considering all of their QC problems.


----------



## Rgollar (Jan 29, 2015)

Well I am glad my new 7dII is spot on. Its tracks my dogs in a full run when I tested it and a burst of at least 8 to 12 shots where all usable. Im going to take it to my friend who is a professional photographer and have it give me a second opinion.


----------



## waday (Jan 29, 2015)

Rgollar said:


> Well I am glad my new 7dII is spot on. Its tracks my dogs in a full run when I tested it and a burst of at least 8 to 12 shots where all usable. Im going to take it to my friend who is a professional photographer and have it give me a second opinion.


I wouldn't be too worried.. most of the posts in here are satirical in nature.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 29, 2015)

You'd know if you had the issue.

i urge waday to go tell the 31 people I posted about having AF issues with their new 7dii: nice joke.


----------



## waday (Jan 29, 2015)

@Braineack, out of the thousands of products that are sold, QC issues happen. If they manually check every product going out the door, I'm assuming prices would rise.

I've had issues happen to stuff I buy. It stinks, but eventually it gets fixed or returned.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 29, 2015)

yes, apparently Canon does have QC issues.  I agree.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 29, 2015)

im only on page 27 of the 180-page thread...


```
Kickflipkid687    7dii    focus    return + service    no    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17398367
thorsten    7dii    focus    return    ??    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17271015
jinger    7dii    focus    return    ??    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17271172
bianchi    7dii    focus    ??    ??    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17272505
foxbodychris    7dii    focus    return    ??    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17275033
mike-g    7dii    focus    ??    ??    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17275436
meanfish    7dii    focus    return    ??    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17275639
gjoyce3    7dii    focus    return    ??    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17277356
bigcountry    7dii    focus    service    ??    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17277555
2n10    7dii    focus    ??    ??    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17277730
snydremark    7dii    focus    ???    ??    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17277818
nsnqst    7dii    focus    return    ??    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17279062
kinoC    7dii    focus    return    no    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17280488
ppmax    7dii    focus    return + service     no!    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17284418
digital paradise    7dii    focus    return    no    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17284190
katmandew    7dii    focus    return    no    http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=17284605
```

16 more users that can't acheive focus.

the links from digital paradise and ppamx are pretty telling.

i also like gems like:



> I can 100% guarantee that in my case it is not operator error.
> 
> Especially when i can put the a 70-200mm 2.8 IS L II on a:
> 
> ...


----------



## Braineack (Jan 29, 2015)

this guy got his camera back from CPS with impact damage:

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/ufiles/01/1087001.jpg


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 29, 2015)

Braineack said:


> this guy got his camera back from CPS with impact damage:
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/ufiles/01/1087001.jpg


link does not work


----------



## Braineack (Jan 29, 2015)

maybe need to be registered to see it?

from this thread: well crap look what I just noticed. 7d2 from CPS. - FM Forums


----------



## Overread (Jan 29, 2015)

I just want to know one thing - How long have you had Derrel tied up in your basement and when are you going to let him free?


----------



## goodguy (Jan 29, 2015)

Rgollar said:


> Well I am glad my new 7dII is spot on. Its tracks my dogs in a full run when I tested it and a burst of at least 8 to 12 shots where all usable. Im going to take it to my friend who is a professional photographer and have it give me a second opinion.


From what I understand the 7D II AF issues are real
I wouldnt be too worried about your camera, if you had AF issues you would know by now, if you are happy then you got a peach and not a lemon.
A good working 7D II is superior sports camera so enjoy it!!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 29, 2015)

And not enough subjects to photograph.


----------



## pdq5oh (Jan 29, 2015)

waday said:


> It's a wonder how Canon and Nikon make money considering all of their QC problems.



It's a wonder how braineack makes any money. What with all the time spent digging thru issues that have no effect on him. Maybe it's just a general lack of a life.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 29, 2015)

pdq5oh said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > It's a wonder how Canon and Nikon make money considering all of their QC problems.
> ...


No, its just that there was a fun fest bashing Nikon D750 for a much smaller issue without looking at the big picture that it seams like Canon has more QC problems then Nikon.
I think if Nikon fanboys would complaint about Nikon QC and Canon fanboys complaint about Canon QC issues this whole thread and few more would be avoidable.


----------



## snerd (Jan 29, 2015)

It was fun going back and forth about the issues "both" companies have. But golly wally............. that brainy dude seems to have a serious hard-on for sniffing out Canon's flaws. That is some serious research and cataloging he is doing! I think your feelings really did get hurt, didn't they?


----------



## snerd (Jan 29, 2015)

And that goodguy isn't far behind him. Always rushing to his defense. lol!


----------



## goodguy (Jan 29, 2015)

snerd said:


> And that goodguy isn't far behind him. Always rushing to his defense. lol!


Us Nikon fanboys we stick together


----------



## pdq5oh (Jan 29, 2015)

snerd said:


> And that goodguy isn't far behind him. Always rushing to his defense. lol!



I think they're one and the same ha.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 29, 2015)

pdq5oh said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > And that goodguy isn't far behind him. Always rushing to his defense. lol!
> ...


Nope, he has a D600 and I have a D750
He has a Tamron 24-70mm 2.8 VC I have the Nikon 24-70mm 2.8G
He has the Tamron 70-200mm 2.8 VC while I have the Tamron 70-200mm 2.8 VC............OMG we have same lens, then we must be the same guy with split personality


----------



## Braineack (Jan 30, 2015)

snerd said:


> It was fun going back and forth about the issues "both" companies have. But golly wally............. that brainy dude seems to have a serious hard-on for sniffing out Canon's flaws. That is some serious research and cataloging he is doing! I think your feelings really did get hurt, didn't they?



I didn't have to sniff it out.  I can't browse a photography website, except this one, where the issues isn't thrust into my lap.

I'm doing everyone a service here, by keeping this community informed on the issue.



pdq5oh said:


> It's a wonder how braineack makes any money. What with all the time spent digging thru issues that have no effect on him. Maybe it's just a general lack of a life.



I'm a shill remember.  Just like Fro:






In his review of the 7dii he complains about the AF (go to 29:00) and makes money doing it.



and now some food for thought.  This is a quote from a member who eventually sent his 7Dii in for service after being told there was no issue and he doesn't know how to use a camera:



> [T]he naysayers will say nothing was ever wrong w/ my camera. I tend to differ. The camera is [now] working and I am enjoying it.



Please remember, this is a canon shooter talking to other canon shooters.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 30, 2015)

the studio photographer here who uses a 5km3 and 5dm2 bought a


goodguy said:


> pdq5oh said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...


I knew something was fishy with you two !!


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2015)

Welp until such time as Canon stops servicing cameras I'll be content. 

Though on the other hand didn't all those Nikons have to be recalled and rebuilt that one time? Not just a calibration error but a full recall! 


Also - I can't wait till Nikon has a focusing error now - Brain will have fits!


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I didn't have to sniff it out.  I can't browse a photography website, except this one, where the issues isn't thrust into my lap.



That just goes to show how skilled and talented the members here are 
and also how when one is on a site with many thousands of active members any error reporting gets amplified (esp since some sites do better than us in google rankings)


----------



## Braineack (Jan 30, 2015)

well yeah, i'm not sure there are that many, if any, 7dii users here.

the D7000 was/is notorious for focusing issues.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 30, 2015)

Braineack said:


> well yeah, i'm not sure there are that many, if any, 7dii users here.
> 
> the D7000 was/is notorious for focusing issues.


Yep, the my D7000 was just awful with its back focusing issues, it was so bad that I almost gave up and moved to Canon.............thank god though I wasn't that desperate and made a huge mistake, just a temporary weak moment


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 30, 2015)

Braineack said:


> well yeah, i'm not sure there are that many, if any, 7dii users here.
> 
> the D7000 was/is notorious for focusing issues.


My d7000 was/is just fine


----------



## Braineack (Jan 30, 2015)

there you have it @goodguy; it was just user error.  take it off servo mode.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 30, 2015)

Braineack said:


> there you have it @goodguy; it was just user error.  take it off servo mode.


Yup,
unless he used a nikon 70-300 .. then it was the lenses fault


----------



## dolina (Feb 18, 2015)

Some lens samples. They be soft?

7D Mark II ISO 8 000 Flickr - Photo Sharing 

^^ Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM marketed in 2002 at ISO 8,000.

Chocolatiest Flickr - Photo Sharing 

^^ Carl Zeiss Planar T* 1,4/50 ZE marketed in 2008.

Sweetness Flickr - Photo Sharing 

^^ Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM marketed in 2008

Guaiabero Bolbopsittacus lunulatus Flickr - Photo Sharing 

^^ Canon EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM marketed in 2008.

2014 Alaska Futbol Cup Flickr - Photo Sharing 

^^ Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x marketed in 2013.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 18, 2015)

you dont want me to get started on the IQ from a 7Dii


----------

